# [Suche] PC Games Extended Ausgabe 10 / 2008 - Biete 25 EUR



## DerGrolm (9. März 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen

Ich suche die Pemium-/Extended Ausgabe der PC Games 10 / 2008. 

*Zustand*: Der Zustand sollte mindestens neuwertig sein. Alle Gimmicks sind vollständig enthalten (also z. B.: Notizblock, Stift, Poster). Die DVDs sind noch im Heft und nicht verwendet. 

*Preisangebot:* 25 EUR
*
Abwicklung*: Ich bin gerne bereit, in Vorkasse zu gehen. Ich bin gerne bereit nach Wunsch per Paypal oder Banküberweisung zu zahlen. Wer aus dem Raum Köln oder Frankfurt ist, bei dem komme ich auch gerne zur Selbstabholung vorbei.

*Kontakt:* Per Nachricht über dieses Forum. Gerne auch über das Kontaktformular meiner Website (wer mag): Das Kontaktformular | Das DSA-Museum

Der Grund, warum ich so viel Geld für diese Zeitschrift biete ist, dass ich über diese Ausgabe unheimlich gerne auf meiner dem Rollenspiel Das Schwarze Auge gewidmeten Website einen Beitrag schreiben möchte. Wer diese Seite gerne besuchen möchte: DSA-Museum.de Die Seite enthält eine interessante Sammlung limitierter, seltener und ungewöhnlicher Sammlerstücke und Kuriositäten aus der 30-jährigen Geschichte des Schwarzen Auges.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (9. März 2015)

Mal eine Mail an die Redaktion geschickt ob sie vieleicht noch exemplar übrig haben ?


----------



## DerGrolm (10. März 2015)

Guten Abend Wynn

eine eigentlich naheliegende, aber sehr gute Idee. Ich habe soeben einmal eine Email geschrieben. Vielleicht können die etwas für mich tun. Ich habe erst mal keine Erwartungen, lasse mich aber gerne überraschen.  

Herzliche Grüße!


----------



## RR (11. März 2015)

Ich hasse es, wenn ich Leser enttäuschen muss....


----------



## DerGrolm (11. März 2015)

Guten Abend

Deine Sorge ehrt dich. Du musst dich aber wegen mir nicht grämen. Es ist ja noch nichts verloren. Vielleicht findet sich ja über die Zeit noch jemand.


----------

